# 10 years of the DOXA SUB re-edition



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

*Dear friends and members,*

*in 2011 DOXA we will be celebrating 10 years of the DOXA SUB re-edition. On this occasion we will be introducing a new milestone in the DOXA SUB evolution. The new DOXA SUB is the essence of the collaboration of you and DOXA. Your feedback of the past 10 years, all surveys and poll results incorporated in the best DOXA SUB ever. *

*The new DOXA SUB is not just another combination of design elements of former models. but a milestone in the evolution of the DOXA SUB.*

*Over the next few weeks, we'll releasing outlooks on the new 10 year anniversary model based on your feedack.*

*N.B. It is important at this point to mention that this is not about a combination of a SUBXXX Case with the SUBXXX dial and a SUBXXX bracelet. It is something new. It is the answer to the question, can DOXA use the classic design elements and give us the next generation DOXA SUB?*

*It is unmistakebely a DOXA SUB, and in a nutshell, it is the reason why you folks like DOXA and why we enjoy doing our job, so please let me summarize, a big case, a classic DOXA dial, a more sophisticated movement with an additional function, a new variation of bezels, while still offering the classic DOXA bezel. and Yes, we will do our best to make it available before the end of the year. In depth details will be announced over the next few weeks, so please say tuned.*

*To celebrate 10 years of the DOXA re-edition on the internet, nothing else can capture the beauty of this fantastic collaboration between a brand and its loyal customers than this a product of listening, evaluating and considering every input received over the past 10 years. Nevertheless, the new anniversary model is not a collection of single features, it is the ultimate mechanical dive watch that you designed over the past 10 years.*


*DOXA*


----------



## slowday (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations to all at DOXA S.A. on this reaching this milestone.

You've made me me a very happy WIS on several occasions now and I'm looking forward to seeing the next re-edition and the next ten years of DOXA!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

can't wait! :-!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh boy! This should be interesting!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Doxa, thank you for the heads up on the 10 anniversary edition. I will start
savings in the watch fund in extremely hopeful anticipation. Congratulations 
on reaching this milestone, hopefully many, many more for the future.|>|>|>
Cheers
G


----------



## MICKIRaTT (Jun 24, 2007)

Very exciting news! Hopefully it is made available to order before Christmas.

Let the guessing begin...

-750T case size (or close to it)
-original, but a modern update, on the BOR bracelet 
-clasp similar to the 5000T
-upgraded movement
-maybe a ceramic ball bearing ratcheting bezel
-available in dial colors that haven't been seen before

OK...anyone else want to speculate? :-d

Steve


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, mama...


----------



## beren (Jun 25, 2010)

bring it on!


----------



## TMahaun (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm drooling already.....Just point me to the pre-order and I'm there.


----------



## Mondo Rail (Nov 5, 2008)

Cannot wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## MICKIRaTT (Jun 24, 2007)

MICKIRaTT said:


> Very exciting news! Hopefully it is made available to order before Christmas.
> 
> Let the guessing begin...
> 
> ...


Okay...so much for speculation.

After reading the updated announcement, I'm even more eager to see what Doxa has up their sleeve. Sounds great!:-!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm interested to see what Doxa has coming. I can still remember the wait for the first re-edition. I didn't think the watch would ever arrive and I can remember when it did arrrive, thinking that finally I had an orange faced Doxa dive watch like Dirk Pitt had. Unfortunately its the only Doxa that I ever got rid of.

The big case of this new watch will probably keep me from getting one but I know thats what the majority wants. I can't wait to see it anyway and thanks again Doxa for listening to what your customers want.

Wayne


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *... It is unmistakebely a DOXA SUB, ... a big case, a classic DOXA dial, a more sophisticated movement with an additional function, a new variation of bezels, while still offering the classic DOXA bezel ... *


First off, congratulations to all at Doxa |>

The specs sound exciting and with this early announcement, I will definitely hold off on any major purchase until I've seen this one. Allow me to voice one "concern" (it's been mentioned by others too): *a big case* is indeed fashionable and very popular these days, but keep an eye on the actual size ..... you do not want to alienate the small-wrist crowd. Maybe an idea to offer the same watch in two sizes, like IWC's Pilot and Big Pilot??

Why always these teasers o| can't you keep things under the wraps till you have full details to disclose? I'm a patient man, normally, but with announcements like this one ....

RonB


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Unfortunately the trend is for huge cases and high water resistance. I see a lot of people buy the big watches and then either don't wear them because of the size or weight, or end up selling them shortly after getting them for the same reasons.

Personally I like watches that are comfortable and is why I have always said that my 600T size Doxa's are the most comfortable to wear. Low profile, not very heavy, and they don't look like a dinner plate strapped to my wrist.

Right now I'm wearing my Sub1200T Searambler on its bracelet and even though the diameter of the case is the same as my 600T's, the thicker case along with the thicker bracelet, always make me aware that its there and sometimes that is irratating to me. Each to his own though. I still can't wait to see it regardless.

Wayne


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Congrats Doxa! I am looking forward to seeing this one.

FWIW, I'm a big wrist, bigger watch kinda guy so I appreciate the consideration of those of us with hamfists! :-!

Deacon


----------



## KXL (Jan 12, 2008)

Very exciting. A Doxa is high on my list of watches wanted---hopefully there will be a PVD Pro version.

By the way I'm a small wrist guy who likes the bigger cases as the pictures below prove. I don't ever concern myself with how it may look to others. I really like feeling the weight of a hefty watch on the wrist....


----------



## jay.scratch (Oct 14, 2009)

Sweet!! I really want to see a new Doxa sub different from the norm.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I am thrilled to hear of this re-iteration of the Doxa SUB...I am not a small man so I am glad to hear that it will be of a larger size! I'm getting super psyched!

Based on this announcement I assume the watch is already complete and ready to be unveiled? Can't wait! :-!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome news - can't wait to see what DOXA delivers :-!


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

Mmmm interesting indeed.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Certainly looking forward to seeing this evolution. Doxa had probably reached the end of the road with iterations of the vintage style case and bracelet and there had certainly been calls for something new. Hopefully they will still continue to make a "classic" SUB along with the new one.

Pete


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Very excited to see what this new model will be like. While I don't mind a semi-large case, I do hope they keep the thickness down on the case and the bracelet. And to think that I was a day or so away from finalizing with Andy on my first new Doxa and then I see this announcement being posted - now you guys got me on pins and needles!


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

I cannot wait to see what is next. Thanks DOXA!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I think what has me most excited is the prospect of an additional function on a more sophisticated movement...what will this additional function be?


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

Now this might be interesting! There may be a little more orange in my future. 

As to the bezel options... sapphire? ceramic?


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

To address some concerns posted here about case size, the case will not exceed the dimensions of the SUB5000T and yes, the classic DOXA will always be part of the collection.

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care
DOXA Watches


----------



## WS72 (Feb 3, 2010)

crown @ 9 o'clock !?


----------



## happy2behere (Sep 24, 2007)

can't wait to see what doxa has up its' sleeves!


----------



## Kev (Mar 1, 2006)

Bravo offering bezel options. . . would love a Doxa with a more durable bezel. 

Kev.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm thinking about a Power Reserve!:think:?
Michael


----------



## Steven Dorfman (Feb 14, 2006)

My mouth is watering...

Steve


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

MTJO said:


> I'm thinking about a Power Reserve!:think:?
> Michael


I'm hoping for a day-date feature, or even better...an alternate dive time feature like the old Aquastar Benthos 500s.

Rick...I'm super excited about this news. Honestly, I was starting to wonder what would be next for me and DOXA. With seven 750Ts, a 600T, a 1000T and a 5000T in the collection, I felt like I had most of the bases covered. Sadly I haven't been moved by the 1200T and was wondering if the future of DOXA would be more of the same. I had sort of grown bored, but this new Sub sounds exacly like what I've been wanting to see for quite a while. Can't wait for more reveals.:-!


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

*Sounds very interesting....*

can't wait for the unveiling.


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

subkrawler said:


> I'm hoping for a day-date feature


A day-date would be great...a very utilitarian complication indeed.


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd also be stoked to see a day/date.... it's my favourite complication :-! 

Either that or a "big date" would be cool as well b-)


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Anxiously awaiting details, this is very exciting news! 

Congrats to DOXA S.A. on 10 years of reinventing a classic icon of the diving and watchmaking worlds :-!.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

An alarm complication would be very cool as well...top of my wish list!


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Yahhhhh! We need an alarm so it can wake us up from our nap on the bottom of the ocean. C'mon guys we need diving features on a dive watch!!:-s:roll:
Just my 2 cents!!
Michael


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

MTJO said:


> Yahhhhh! We need an alarm so it can wake us up from our nap on the bottom of the ocean. C'mon guys we need diving features on a dive watch!!:-s:roll:
> Just my 2 cents!!
> Michael


I don't know, I actually think an alarm might be useful on a dive watch - set it to chime after 20 minutes (or whenever) to give you a clear, audible indication of how long you've been down.

Though for my money I think a depth guage would be sweet.


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

Doxa, please add the new addiction with logo.;-)


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

MTJO said:


> Yahhhhh! We need an alarm so it can wake us up from our nap on the bottom of the ocean. C'mon guys we need diving features on a dive watch!!:-s:roll:
> Just my 2 cents!!
> Michael


An alarm can be a diving feature...try thinking outside of the box...:roll:


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

I thought my Doxa addiction had been satiated with the arrival of the 1200T Searambler last Christmas. Apparently I was wrong. This thread has rekindled the disorder. 

A 5000T sized Sharkie with more traditional Doxa SUB features (including BoR bracelet) is pretty darned close to my dream diver. 

Rob


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

Looking forward to the new Doxa, while having at one time or another owned many Doxa's, I got my grail in the 300T seahunter... Maybe at some point a 600...

But I am looking forward to this one!


----------



## 72hotrod (Jul 19, 2009)

I had decided to buy a DOXA a year, but just might have to make it two this year! Thanks DOXA!!!


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

ggd said:


> awesome news - can't wait to see what doxa delivers :-!


+1 :-!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Bump for update!:-!


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

romeo-1 said:


> Bump for update!:-!


You read my mind.... :-!


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

Sounds pretty interesting. Looking forward to this.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope that the new watch is about 45mm wide and can take a Maratac Zulu band, AND have turquois as a color option.|>


----------



## shailoche (Jul 24, 2007)

I am actually quite excited about this...
Typically, I am reserved about my attitudes concerning "...yet to be released" threads...but, you had me at DOXA.


----------



## clink619 (Feb 21, 2007)

any sneak peak info yet?:-d


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Look forward to this re-edition :-!


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nothing yet from the Doxa elves....;-)


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Dear friends and members,*
> 
> *in 2011 DOXA we will be celebrating 10 years of the DOXA SUB re-edition.......*


10 Years....already!! where has the time gone :-s I still remember ordering my pro like it was yesterday.

Graeme


----------



## ScottoLaw (Feb 28, 2006)

A new diver sounds great. I'll be looking forward to this one. But I will not buy or put a non-refundable down payment in for the watch based on a drawing or a picture done with a computer program. Let me know when it's ready for sale. Otherwise, not interested right now.


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

ScottoLaw said:


> A new diver sounds great. I'll be looking forward to this one. But I will not buy or put a non-refundable down payment in for the watch based on a drawing or a picture done with a computer program. Let me know when it's ready for sale. Otherwise, not interested right now.


OK, so I gotta ask...have the previous releases been a dramatic departure from the pre-release WIP shots?

The Doxa style seems so classic that I can't imagine being very suprised by what one would look like.

I mean it's not like someone would say: "Ohh!...it's orange!?!" ;-)

Deacon


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Doxa, any new info you can share on this upcoming project? Your original post says "*Over the next few weeks, we'll releasing outlooks on the new 10 year anniversary model based on your feedack*". It's been over a month now.

I'm looking forward to hearing more on this one. |>

Thanks.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

demo111 said:


> doxa, any new info you can share on this upcoming project? Your original post says "*over the next few weeks, we'll releasing outlooks on the new 10 year anniversary model based on your feedack*". It's been over a month now.
> 
> i'm looking forward to hearing more on this one. |>
> 
> thanks.


+ 1


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

geoffrey said:


> + 1


+ 2


----------



## shorinjikempo (Mar 24, 2008)

+3


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

+ 4 :-!


----------



## zepp21 (Feb 4, 2010)

+5


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

haha 

+6


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh heck...lucky #7?


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

+8...let's keep this one on top!


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

So Doxa, where is the information on this 10 year Sub...

Thanks!


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

jay.scratch said:


> sweet!! I really want to see a new doxa sub different from the norm.


*+1*


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Cricket...cricket...cricket....


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

DEMO111 said:


> Cricket...cricket...cricket....


...or a stop function like the Aquastar Benthos 500, or a power reserve, or... :-d

Can't wait to get some more news about this one! (Do you hear me, Doxa? ;-))


----------



## Cabaiguan (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm on the hunt for another 750T, but holding on to my cash until I see a pic of this...


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Doxa.. Doxa.. Doxa.. :-!


----------



## msuben (May 18, 2010)

+9!


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

+10, for the 10 years of the Doxa Sub re-edition :-!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

+11 Keep on trucking :-d


----------



## happy2behere (Sep 24, 2007)

an even dozen
:-!


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

+13....a baker's dozen. (Patience is a virtue, but I'm dying for some info!)


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

C'mon DOXA.... I've got $$ burning a hole in my (PayPal) pocket and I have the attention span of a 3 year old :-d 

I'm likely to spend my $$ on something else if I have to hang out too much longer.....

Any news at all?????


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

This is getting old...and no, I am not a patient person! :-d


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

*Rant*

Dear Doxa S.A.,

it's been exactly 7 weeks now that you started this thread and still no news. 
I usually like teasers, but this starts to get annoying. Maybe it would have been better to wait with your announcement until you have something substantial to show. I was very interested in this project and I was looking forward to add another Doxa to my collection. But there are also other nice watches to buy, and your strategy slowly starts to put me off. And I'm quite sure that I'm not the only one who feels like that.

Cheers,

Beedoo


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Rant*



Beedoo said:


> Dear Doxa S.A.,
> 
> it's been exactly 7 weeks now that you started this thread and still no news.
> I usually like teasers, but this starts to get annoying. Maybe it would have been better to wait with your announcement until you have something substantial to show. I was very interested in this project and I was looking forward to add another Doxa to my collection. But there are also other nice watches to buy, and your strategy slowly starts to put me off. And I'm quite sure that I'm not the only one who feels like that.
> ...


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Rant*



Beedoo said:


> Dear Doxa S.A.,
> 
> it's been exactly 7 weeks now that you started this thread and still no news.
> I usually like teasers, but this starts to get annoying. Maybe it would have been better to wait with your announcement until you have something substantial to show. I was very interested in this project and I was looking forward to add another Doxa to my collection. But there are also other nice watches to buy, and your strategy slowly starts to put me off. And I'm quite sure that I'm not the only one who feels like that.
> ...


Reluctantly +1...:-s


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

C'mon DOXA... please, we don't expect miracles but a little bit of info on what's happening would be VERY much appreciated (and would stop me getting distracted & spending my hard earned $$ on something else in the meantime) :-!


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

You guys just need to learn to forget about stuff - the watch will come when it comes. In the mean time saving money isn't a bad thing.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> You guys just need to learn to forget about stuff


No thanks. :-d


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

TheWalrus said:


> In the mean time saving money isn't a bad thing.


Are you insane..... if I wanted to save money I wouldn't be addicted to watches now would I? I'd be on something cheaper.... like crack :-d


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

TheWalrus said:


> You guys just need to learn to forget about stuff - the watch will come when it comes. In the mean time saving money isn't a bad thing.


In a fictive perfect world, this would be the way to go. But unfortunately I'm far from being perfect! ;-)

Like somebody already mentioned, WIS are not the most patient people, and we do have a short attention span. I have fundings for one more watch in 2010 and there is a lovely new Sinn calling my name already for a while now. All I want to know is if it's worth to resist and to retain my money...! :-d


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

"Presumably Doxa Management hopes this tactic will generate interest in their up coming projects..."


Yep, mission accomplished. This thread has 6,451 views. Time for some new information.

AJ


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe they run out of business? Or maybe this is a Mental/Warfare Selling Technique?


----------



## ttomczak (May 11, 2008)

From past experience, this is typical...

Well, I have my 300T Seahunter...


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

energyarts said:


> Maybe they run out of business? Or maybe this is a Mental/Warfare Selling Technique?


I don't think it's anything as sinister as either of those. My suspicion is this is just one more manifestation of that all too common corporate experience - the combination of optimism, excitement, and overly aggressive deadlines.

That said, if that were the case, it'd still be nice to hear an update from Doxa.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

And geez, my saving money suggestion really turned against me in this thread! :-d


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

I've got a theory...Doxa will not update until there are 100 posts in this thread...9 to go!


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> I've got a theory...Doxa will not update until there are 100 posts in this thread...9 to go!


8 to go! ;-)

Let's hope that you are right! :think:


----------



## dOubleO (Feb 24, 2007)

7 to go...


----------



## gt-tech (Jun 19, 2008)

I want to help  

..... 6 to go .....


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

5


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

-4
Geoffrey


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

3

I am very curious about this new watch!


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Not me, couldn't care less :-d
-3
Geoffrey


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Not me, couldn't care less :-d
> -3
> Geoffrey


So then what are you doing here? I'm not really interested in an answer, but why be on a forum if you don't give a rat's a$$?

I think I'm going to go sign up on a knitting forum or a yoga forum. Yeah, that would be fun.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

100!!!

OK Doxa...let us have it!


----------



## energyarts (Mar 25, 2008)

How about -*101*? :-d


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Damn! I hadn't checked this thread in over a week and just saw that it was bumped to the top. I thought maybe Doxa had offered some new info...... o|

This same type of guessing game, waiting thread happened back when the 5000T was announced. Oh well, the waiting continues.


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

AJ Brown said:


> So then what are you doing here? I'm not really interested in an answer, but why be on a forum if you don't give a rat's a$$?
> 
> I think I'm going to go sign up on a knitting forum or a yoga forum. Yeah, that would be fun.


Perhaps you can knit a 10th Anniversary Doxa faster than the real one becomes available? As for yoga, always enjoyed it with fresh fruit.
Cheers
Geoffrey


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

Keep it going......


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

o|


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

(insert sound of crickets chirping)...


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> (insert sound of crickets chirping)...


Okay. Click here. ;-)


----------



## demer03 (Nov 22, 2008)

T Bone said:


> Okay. Click here. ;-)


LOL, that was mean...I actually thought you had a sneak preview...;-)


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

or....










:roll:


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL! That's exactly how I feel! ;-)



Uber said:


> or....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Doxa? Anybody out there?! *yawn!*


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Beedoo said:


> Doxa? Anybody out there?! *yawn!*


I wonder if the thought was that for the moment Doxa would concentrate its energies on the NUMA Edition, with the 10 Anniversary Ed coming either very late this year or early next yr. After all if too many new Doxa Editions become available in 2010 what would Doxa tout for 2011? Maybe the announcements of a 10 Anniversary Ed were premature and in point of fact Doxa does not have anything to really show us because this model does not yet exist either in drawings or prototype. After a while the best way to correct this type of error would be to ignore its existence and just introduce the 10th when it really is ready for production. Otherwise making an announcement 2 months in advance of a new Doxa without any follow up information would seems foolish at best and churlish at worst. Just my 2 cents.
Cheers


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Geoffrey said:


> I wonder if the thought was that for the moment Doxa would concentrate its energies on the NUMA Edition, with the 10 Anniversary Ed coming either very late this year or early next yr. After all if too many new Doxa Editions become available in 2010 what would Doxa tout for 2011? Maybe the announcements of a 10 Anniversary Ed were premature and in point of fact Doxa does not have anything to really show us because this model does not yet exist either in drawings or prototype. After a while the best way to correct this type of error would be to ignore its existence and just introduce the 10th when it really is ready for production. Otherwise making an announcement 2 months in advance of a new Doxa without any follow up information would seems foolish at best and churlish at worst. Just my 2 cents.
> Cheers


That would contradict what was originally posted weeks ago at the start of this thread...


----------



## mfhark (May 21, 2006)

It's time to refresh the information void...throw us a bone!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Over the next few weeks, we'll releasing outlooks on the new 10 year anniversary model based on your feedack.*


Hi, I've been patiently searching for my first Doxa for good time now. Its been a love at first site, but with this recent announcement, I believe its time I've joined the club. ;-)

But its now 2 months later since the start of this post. Can you spare us all the anxiousness and share some good news? Please? :thanks

I've got good feeling that this one will be the one to capture my eye. |>

Cheers, 
Dave.


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

This is getting kind of pathetic.......<|


----------



## henryj (Jun 21, 2006)

ApacheDriver said:


> This is getting kind of pathetic.......<|


 Yeah it is.


----------



## GGD (Mar 20, 2008)

Same here... if there's no new information I'm fine with that... how about some acknowledgment though?


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Perhaps Doxa bit off more than they can chew, and timed their announcements badly. 
Making this 10th anniversary tease, and then announcing the NUMA was poorly timed IMO. Too much too soon. 
I agree, sucks when there is no updates, especially when they state in a few weeks. Well its almost 9 weeks. Lacking in the communications here. :-(
Update please. :-s


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

sharkfin said:


> Perhaps Doxa bit off more than they can chew, and timed their announcements badly.
> Making this 10th anniversary tease, and then announcing the NUMA was poorly timed IMO. Too much too soon.
> I agree, sucks when there is no updates, especially when they state in a few weeks. Well its almost 9 weeks. Lacking in the communications here. :-(
> Update please. :-s


Guys, I spoke to DOXA today and we had a good talk about this watch. I don't have all the answers, but I might be able to shed a little light. It will have to come tomorrow though, as it's late and i'm tired.


----------



## gt-tech (Jun 19, 2008)

You are very cruel .... but we can do nothing else but wait for you to wake up..... o|

Goodnight .... ;-)



subkrawler said:


> Guys, I spoke to DOXA today and we had a good talk about this watch. I don't have all the answers, but I might be able to shed a little light. It will have to come tomorrow though, as it's late and i'm tired.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

I see DOXA started a new thread about the "10 Year' Sub, but as promised here's what I know about it based on our phone conversation yesterday.....

I don't know everything about it, and I haven't seen any renderings, but what I do know is that it's like no other Sub you've seen before.. Everything about it is brand new, but when you see it, you'll immediately recognize it as a DOXA Sub, The 44mm case will still retain the cushion shape, but. will have an entirely new look and feel.
.
What DOXA is wanting to do is create the next generation of Sub.. They want to take the Sub into the future without leaving the classic and traditional DOXA Sub enthusiast behind.. That is no simple task, and that's why we haven't seen anything yet.. As soon as something is available to show, Doc Pete is going to be telling us more about it.. Until then, I can tell you from what I know, it's going to be awesome, it’s going to be contemporary (far more than the 5000T ever was) and I'll have one my wrist as soon as they start shipping them out the door......
.


----------



## BSears (Jul 9, 2006)

subkrawler said:


> I see DOXA started a new thread about the "10 Year' Sub, but as promised here's what I know about it based on our phone conversation yesterday.....
> 
> I don't know everything about it, and I haven't seen any renderings, but what I do know is that it's like no other Sub you've seen before.. Everything about it is brand new, but when you see it, you'll immediately recognize it as a DOXA Sub, The 44mm case will still retain the cushion shape, but. will have an entirely new look and feel.
> .
> ...


Awesome Ty, and thanks for the info. Frankly, I am kinda glad Doxa hasn't released any photos as I would hate to see any other company attempt to copy this newly designed Sub and hit the streets with it before Doxa reveals it. I realize the chances of that are slim, but you can never be too sure. I, for one, cannot wait to see what Doxa has up their collective sleeves and I may have to seriously consider some flips before pre-order time starts. |>


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

bsears said:


> i, for one, cannot wait to see what doxa has up their collective sleeves and i may have to seriously consider some flips before pre-order time starts. |>


1 + 1!


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks subkrawler for the update and interesting info regarding the Doxa, new and improved.
Sounds very promising, and exciting to be possibly acquire if its right up my alley which so far looks good. :-!


Thanks again, cheers to Doxa.:-d


----------

